# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Neuspoliepen

## charlotte1

wie heeft neuspoliepen of gehad. Ik had ze toen ik 16 was en die werden door de huisarts zelf weggebrand.Nu heb ik het weer maar wordt door de huisarts verwezen naar een kno-arts.Weet een van u waarom de huisarts dat tegenwoordig niet zelf meer doet.Ik had WEL eerst twee keer een ander medicijn gekregen maar geen van beide heeft geholpen.Wat mij bezighoudt is dus de vraag waarom een huisarts dat niet zelf meer doet.
En wat ik ook wil weten of behandeling daaraan pijn doet.Ik heb n.l. een HEEEL lage pijngrens.en durf niet eens naar de kno-arts te gaan.Wie weet meer??
Bedankt.

----------


## Agnes574

Iemand uit mijn omgeving heeft een héél aantal jaren geleden zijn neuspoliepen laten verwijderen...maar blijkbaar groeien die toch terug en moet je gewoon om de zoveel jaar ze terug laten verwijderen...
Hij heeft dat wel in het ziekenhuis laten doen beide keren onder plaatselijke verdoving...

Vraag gewoon om een plaatselijke verdoving...en als je naar de KNO-arts moet vraag om duidelijke uitleg en uit je angst voor pijn!

Sterkte en succes
Agnes Xx

----------


## joseke40

Hoi, Ik heb ook neuspoliepen, al 3 jaar, daar door geen geur en smaak meer, wordt er langzaam niet vrolijk van, ik heb heel veel middeltjes geprobeerd, maar niets helpt, ik wil mij graag laten helpen,maar wel onder plaatselijke verdoving, GEEN narcose daar ik heel erg bang voor, weet misscien iemand wie dat wel doet?

Groetjes José

----------

